# JDBC-Codegenerator



## Guest (4. Mrz 2005)

Hallo , 

ich habe in den letzten Jahren für Kunden C++ und .NET-Projekte durchgeführt. Nun habe ich aber den Mac für mich entdeckt und würde deswegen gerne mal wieder was in Java machen. 
Unter .NET gibt es ein Tool namens CodeSmith. Dies ist nichts anderes als ein Template-basierter Code-Generator. Sehr gut an dem Tool ist das es auch eine Schnittstelle für Datenbanken gibt. Also habe ich mir mit Hilfe dieses Tools ein paar Templates gebastelt die mir für eine bestimmte Tabelle den gesamten Code ("Beans" , Klassen zum Zugriff auf die Datenbank , SQL-Anweisungen) generieren. Man legt also eine Tabelle in der Datenbank an , schmeißt dieses Tool an und schon hat man alle Klassen erstellt und muss sich um die nervige Programmierung der Datenzugriffsschicht keine Gedanken mehr machen. Gleiches gilt auch wenn mal ein Feld hinzu kommt oder sich der Name oder Datentyp ändert. Alles äußerst praktisch und zeitsparend.

Nun meine Frage: gibt es ähnliches auch für Java ? 

Gruß und vielen Dank,
Amorph


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Mrz 2005)

Hibernate
JDO
Torque
TopLink
Castor


----------



## Guest (4. Mrz 2005)

Hallo Bleiglanz , 

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Aber ich bin nicht auf der Suche nach einem Persistenz-Layer sondern nach einem Code-Generator ....

Gruß


----------



## AlArenal (4. Mrz 2005)

Würde dir sowas vielleicht helfen?

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/dbutils/


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Mrz 2005)

Torque IST ein Code-Generator

BTW: einen "frei definierbaren" Code-Generator kannst du dir mit Velocity leicht selber basteln!


----------

